# Top Ten Scariest Video Games Of All Time



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay guys here's a list of top 10 scariest games ever made.

Which one would you pick?

*Source*

*1. Eternal Darkness: Sanity’s Requiem 
2. Dead Space
3.F.E.A.R
4.Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
5.Condemned: Criminal Origins
6.Penumbra: Black Plague
7.Siren: Blood Curse
8.Fatal Frame 2: Crimson Butterfly
9.Amnesia: The Dark Descent
10.Silent Hill 2*


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2011)

Silent Hill 2 scared the sh!t out of me.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 25, 2011)

Still can't play F.E.A.R alone in the night with lights off


----------



## Alok (Aug 25, 2011)

Voted to f.e.a.r................
But i have all above except Eternal Darkness: Sanity’s
Requiem
Siren: Blood Curse .all are nice.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

you forgot doom doom 3 and sid meyers haunting? not sure whether it was called that. 
have you played dead space 2.

btw i vote for dead space and silent hill.

edit it was Clive Barker’s
Undying. made me poop my pants *downloads.khinsider.com/wallpaper/800x600/561-clive-barkers-undying-002-ypjjw.jpg


----------



## Alok (Aug 25, 2011)

i played dead space1 and 2, Clive Baker's  undying, Doom 3, fatal frame 3.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Still can't play F.E.A.R alone in the night with lights off



play Fear 2. the part where you have to go into some underground railway station after your chopper crashes. FEAR is not scary at all. run & gun.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2011)

lol @ syd meyers haunting

I have played undying but not completed.

Played another one scary game with random castle generation, means you will not find same rooms and things at the same place everytime you start the game. 
Nosfaratu: The Wrath of Malachi


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

Faun said:


> lol @ syd meyers haunting
> 
> I have played undying but not completed.
> 
> ...



yeah my precious seems to have something else on his mind


----------



## Skud (Aug 25, 2011)

Voted for Amnesia: The Dark Descent. After it, nothing else frightens. Don't want to remember it also. Regarding other games, Condemned was much more frightening than FEAR. I have completed FEAR mostly playing in evening.

One game missing from the list is Alan Wake. Also the original Alone in the Dark. Although I have played neither.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> play Fear 2. the part where you have to go into some underground railway station after your chopper crashes. FEAR is not scary at all. run & gun.



played the demo **** that was more scary but fear3 didn't had the scare factor it was like playing COD


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2011)

agreed with 1st,3rd,4th,9th


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amnesia all the way!! Only game among them that was able to move my butt off the chair. lol


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

My vote goes for Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth but Dead Space FEAR, Amensia and Silent Hill series is scary as well and there's two great scary game missing from the list one is Undying and another is *Nosferatu* - which I consider to be the most scariest and best game of all time


----------



## vickybat (Aug 29, 2011)

All ps2 users should agree with fatal frame 2 as the most scariest game of all time. Typical japanese horror at its best.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2011)

Seems like Amnesia Dark Descent is getting the universal vote for the scariest game.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2011)

I've not palyed Amnesia; saw the trailer and gameplay video. Even that was scary. 

But I would like to vote for "Undying" which is not in the list. I still remember falling from my chair in shock and surprise!


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 30, 2011)

Why isn't  Resident Evil 1 on that list? The atmospheric music made it more creepy than it was supposed to.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2011)

Some more games which should be in the list as well : Doom 3, Resident Evil 4, Silent Hill 3 and Jericho.


----------



## Skud (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know why and how, but I never really felt Doom 3 to be scary. Might be the boring gameplay.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> Some more games which should be in the list as well : Doom 3, Resident Evil 4, Silent Hill 3 and Jericho.



Absolutely agree about doom 3.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Amnesia was most scary for me. I have played F.E.A.R , Dead space, silent hill.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/HRSmJ.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice list *faun* . I have played some ps2 horror flicks like haunting ground ,clock tower 3, resident evil series etc. They are all brilliant. Haunting ground is considered one of the first games to incorporate 2nd character AI in form of a dog. You can control its actions by giving orders in game.


----------

